# nicknames,bring 'em & how



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I was stationed in El Paso.we went to Juarez to watch the famous donkey show and take 7 dollar bareback rides. 
one late evening,drunk as all He!! I/we stopped into A taco cantina. 
they had that green extra hot chile sauce in bowls. 
me being A drunken douche decided to eat every bowl of the stuff.they even filled them for me again. 
for some unGodly reason,or maybe their was A God,I didn't puke. 
well,got back to the barracks,all of the suddenI'm in a stupor,I feel the squirts tryin to squeak out. 
I barely made it to the head.man,my buthole was on fire. 
I went to the PX and got A box of popsicles,I stuck them in my keester to stop the fire.it worked. 
man,thats some excruciating pain. 
after that they called me butcicle


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

LMAO!!! That's awesome!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Thats hilarious , LMAO


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Oh wow... Haha. Don't have a story quite as colorful as that but I have a few.

My paw-paw gave me the nick name halfpint or lil bit.
My hubby calls me snugglebear/C-bear & his best friend calls me C-bear
My uncle calls me Candy (Blah - hate that nick name)


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

glad ya'll like it,and it's true.
C-bear,I love the country way of nicknames.they're so endearing.
and paw paw,I miss that.north carolinians use it also.
I saw it and automatically remembered your georgia line.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I get Livypants, Oliber, I got Rouge (from Xmen) coz i had the brown hair with blonde panels haha


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Well my username is also my paintball callsign. When I first started playing with this particular team I was on back in the day, I worked at a restaurant. Well after a game we all went up there and I bought about 100 wings for everybody. Well a lot of the guys on the team didn't know my name so they referred to me as the "wing man"...and then it evolved into "Wingman" and the name just stuck! haha


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

william williamson said:


> I was stationed in El Paso.we went to Juarez to watch the famous donkey show and take 7 dollar bareback rides.
> one late evening,drunk as all He!! I/we stopped into A taco cantina.
> they had that green extra hot chile sauce in bowls.
> me being A drunken douche decided to eat every bowl of the stuff.they even filled them for me again.
> ...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Quite possibly one of the funniest things I've read in a long time!!! I'm in tears over here!!! LMAO!!!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Wild Deuce was my detachments call sign in '03. Each team was a different deuce. My team was diamonds. When I got back, I got a tattoo to remember my first deployment. Guys I ride with started calling me Deuce and it just stuck.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

MISSAPBT said:


> I get Livypants, Oliber, I got Rouge (from Xmen) coz i had the brown hair with blonde panels haha


I hafta ask, why Livypants? lol



Wingman said:


> Well my username is also my paintball callsign. When I first started playing with this particular team I was on back in the day, I worked at a restaurant. Well after a game we all went up there and I bought about 100 wings for everybody. Well a lot of the guys on the team didn't know my name so they referred to me as the "wing man"...and then it evolved into "Wingman" and the name just stuck! haha


Ah! That answers my question


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Lex's Guardian said:


> I hafta ask, why Livypants? lol


I have no clue?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

William.. ROFALMAO!!! Agreed on terms of endearment from the south and the country folk.

In jr. high I would skip English by asking to go to the restroom about 10minute in, and I would sneak of to the library, YES W/OUT A PASS, Don't know how to this day but about a semester 1/4 and the teacher called me Tideybowel man.. Yeah I never asked to go to the restroom again until 10th grade LOL and the name stuck until the girls started liking me... 

At home, I am superman(for kiddos and their mamma I do it all and I do it alone), Father of awe(for kiddos and their friends), the Golden Mean(by friends and family), and I am MEAN OLD OGRE(Onions have layers), also HULK..(hulk smash inanimate objects when hulk angry) cause I tend to snap and pop; been dubbed these by my kids and their Mamma family and friends. Firehazard by friends and business assoc (my dogs that went to kennels burned through the yard)


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

omg i am roflmfao!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ww that is freakin hilarious!!!!!!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

Lex's Guardian said:


> Oh wow... Haha. Don't have a story quite as colorful as that but I have a few.
> 
> My paw-paw gave me the nick name halfpint or lil bit.
> My hubby calls me snugglebear/C-bear & his best friend calls me C-bear
> My uncle calls me *Candy* (Blah - hate that nick name)


that IS my name! lol only spelled w/ an I. Short for Candice actually. oh well, after 31 years no changin it now lol


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow those are too funny. Mine is nothing close. When I taught they called me Srgt. Fuzz because I demanded respect as well as gave it, plus my hair was curly at the time. Now I'm called Miss or Auntie Dearest by my family because they know when I say something I follow through with it which make me cautious of what I say.


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK (Oct 6, 2010)

they called me red rooster at work for awhile cause my hairs red and i had a mohawk but now its been shorted to red.


----------

